# هو طلب مش اقتراح



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

*سلام نعمه*

*هو مش اقتراح بالمعنى الحرفي انما هو رجاء وطلب من الاداره *

*يا ريت بس يكون في مجال نضيف اكتر من موضوعين بس بقسم الاخبار*

*لاني بصراحه احيانا بشوف اخبار ومش بنزلها او بعمل زي ممره طلبت من اخت تانيه تنزلو باسمها*

*وده شي مش لطيف بصراحه اني اطلب من اخوه تانيه ينزلو اخبار وممكن انو يتفهم غلط*

*او مثلا لو الخبر فيه مقطع فيديو بنقلو للمرئيات في سبيل يكون في مجال لنقل الاخبار *

*وبرضو بعتبر بخالف القوانين *

*فهو مجرد رجاء وليكم طبعا حرية القرار بالموافقه او الرفض*



*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يونيو 2010)

بصى هو الحد الاقصى 3 مواضيع يوميه
واى حاجه زياده ابعتهالى هنزلها ههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه خلاص ماشي*

*زي مبيقولو جنت على نفسها مراكش هههههههههههه*

*هزهقك بعد كده على فكره *

*عندك تلت ثواني تغير رايك والاااااااا هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يونيو 2010)

لا متقلقيش 
بس كل خبر بدولار هههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2010)

قريبا سوف تنتشر المسيحية اكثر واكثر


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> لا متقلقيش
> بس كل خبر بدولار هههههههه




*طيب بص انت نزل الاخبار وابقى سجل عالنوته ههههههههههههههههه*

*وهبعتلك حالا اول خبر ملقتوش بقسم الاخبار *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *طيب بص انت نزل الاخبار وابقى سجل عالنوته ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وهبعتلك حالا اول خبر ملقتوش بقسم الاخبار *
> ​




هو حتى عندكو فى نوته هههههههه ماشى


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هو حتى عندكو فى نوته هههههههه ماشى




*هو هنا مفيش نوته نهائيا بس اتعلمتها من المنتدى هنا هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## عاشقة المصطفى (20 يوليو 2010)

عفوا شو يعني نوتة؟


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يوليو 2010)

عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> عفوا شو يعني نوتة؟



نوته اللى بيتقيد فيها حساب الشكك :11azy:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> نوته اللى بيتقيد فيها حساب الشكك :11azy:





:new6: :new6: :new6:​


----------

